# Hello from Oklahoma!



## ZoeRipper

Hello there!

I'm Zoe, I'm from a little town called Bixby, Oklahoma.

I bet the majority of you have never heard of it.

Probably alot of the non-USA members have heard of Oklahoma.

Well, I'm a noob to Mantids, but I've been reading alot.

And I'm purchasing a Chinese ooth from mantisplace.com!

Hopefully you'll like me!


----------



## ismart

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## [email protected]

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## revmdn

Welcome.


----------



## sbugir

Welcome, digging the Blaziken icon.


----------



## ZoeRipper

lemmiwinks said:


> Welcome, digging the Blaziken icon.


Thanks, I have a Blaziken hat.

:3


----------



## cloud jaguar

Welcome!


----------



## Katnapper

Hi Zoe, and welcome to the forum... very nice to have you here!




I also grew up in a small town that probably no ones ever heard of, but in Illinois. We were actually out in the country and raised feeder hogs. I think you'll fit right in!  I'm really glad you found the forum and hope you gain much information and make some friends along the way too.  Hey, and your brother looks way too cool!


----------



## PhilinYuma

Welcome from YumaAZ!


----------



## bassist

Welcome from California


----------



## Rick

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile

Welcome to the forum, course we heard of that place... humm what was the name again  haha, were gonna get along fine, we like bugs so u r right in there! from OHIO!


----------



## Orin

I didn't read the caption under the photo for a number of posts and thought you were the guy.


----------



## ZoeRipper

Orin said:


> I didn't read the caption under the photo for a number of posts and thought you were the guy.


Hoboy.


----------



## Orin

ZoeRipper said:


> Hoboy.


 Yeagh, the posts make a little more sense now.


----------



## ZoeRipper

Orin said:


> Yeagh, the posts make a little more sense now.


I should probably change the pic.


----------



## yen_saw

Isn't Bixby near Tulsa? I was in OK for a year, went to OSU at Stillwater back in 1991, probably before your're born.... man, i am an old


----------



## ZoeRipper

yen_saw said:


> Isn't Bixby near Tulsa? I was in OK for a year, went to OSU at Stillwater back in 1991, probably before your're born.... man, i am an old


Yeah, I was born in Tulsa.

OSU?! BOOOO!

Jk, I don't get into football esp. since my mom went to OU.

Anyways, yes, it is, it's like 20 mins away.


----------



## Orin

ZoeRipper said:


> I should probably change the pic.


How about just drawing an arrow on the post and labeling it --&gt; Me


----------



## cloud jaguar

From first looking at the pic I thought your brother was actually Kid Rock


----------



## charleyandbecky

Welcome...I've seen you on the general discussion forum.

No one has really heard of Hoschton, Georgia, either...

I'm Rebecca, by the way, one of several Rebecca/Becky members.


----------



## Opivy

Welcome, from San Diego. You might have heard of it - I'm new to mantises as well.

And wow, there are a lot of beckys on here.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Opivy said:


> Welcome, from San Diego. You might have heard of it - I'm new to mantises as well.And wow, there are a lot of beckys on here.


So, are you a real, 92000+ San Diegan? The closest I got was 91942!


----------



## Opivy

hah, not at all. In fact I had no idea what you were talking about until I made a google.


----------



## ZoeRipper

There's only one response for this:

LOLWAT


----------



## PhilinYuma

Opivy said:


> hah, not at all. In fact I had no idea what you were talking about until I made a google.


Guess not! When I saw Inland Empire as yr location, I thought that it was a reference to the David Lynch - Laura Dern movie, so I did a bit of Googling myself. You're kind of a long walk from San Diego, though! So far as I can see, the region ends north of Highway 8!


----------



## Opivy

It absolutely is a reference to the David Lynch movie (notice my avatar)

I am a huge Lynch nut, always have been. You can't believe how excited I am to find someone that even has HEARD of INLAND EMPIRE.

We definitely have to chat some time - I'll shoot you a PM -

Also, you'll probably recognize my halloween costume, I do this every year and have yet to have someone recognize it. (Although I once did it at a midnight viewing of Blue Velvet, and many people recognized it)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...3665&amp;st=200 (it's a'ways down)

Sorry to sorta derail -

What kinda mantises do you have Zoe?


----------



## ZoeRipper

Opivy said:


> What kinda mantises do you have Zoe?


None yet.

I'm getting Chinese, Carolina, and Egyptian ooths.


----------



## Opivy

Cool! I have giant shields, and 1 egyptian. Had an ooth laid from one of the shields, so I'm expecting babies in a month!

Excited, but scared about being unprepared hehe.

What got you into mantises?


----------



## ZoeRipper

Opivy said:


> Cool! I have giant shields, and 1 egyptian. Had an ooth laid from one of the shields, so I'm expecting babies in a month!Excited, but scared about being unprepared hehe.
> 
> What got you into mantises?


I'm not sure, really.

One of my friends had one in their backyard a while back, and I had forgotten it a while until a few weeks ago.

Then I found here.


----------



## wero626

Hello welcome from california =]


----------



## sbugir

ZoeRipper said:


> I'm not sure, really.One of my friends had one in their backyard a while back, and I had forgotten it a while until a few weeks ago.
> 
> Then I found here.


Just so you know, once you're here, you're in it for life  , well maybe not for life, but for a loooong time.


----------



## ZoeRipper

lemmiwinks said:


> Just so you know, once you're here, you're in it for life  , well maybe not for life, but for a loooong time.


I figured as much. I'm also into Pugs and Siberian Huskies.

But the landlord at this house says no pets T_T


----------



## Opivy

I love Siberian American Huskies! (Gotta be PC) Also Shar peis.

Realized I sound like I'm interrogating you hehe - Was just curious, because this hobby seems so exotic and strange - even to people that keep exotic pets.

I don't even know why I got interested myself, I think it may have been Zorak on the space ghost coast to coast show. Lol-


----------



## ZoeRipper

Well actually my friend's family owns an exotic pet shop, so I get discounts on alot of stuff. Esp feeder insects.

I go there about twice a week to play with the animals to keep them used to being handled.

I've been bitten (baby python), scratched (chinchilla, birds, cat), constricted (Big python), poked (hedgehog), clawed (ferrets, geckos, mice, rats), everything. Oh, and peed on by EVERYTHING.


----------



## yen_saw

ZoeRipper said:


> Yeah, I was born in Tulsa.OSU?! BOOOO!
> 
> Jk, I don't get into football esp. since my mom went to OU.
> 
> Anyways, yes, it is, it's like 20 mins away.


Been to Tulsa once, better place than Stillwater for sure! Probably the reason why i left OSU after just one academic year.

ha! the big rivary. There is a game between OSU vs OU coming soon. i think for the first time in many years OSU rank higher than OU. But I wasn't keen on this sport when i was there.


----------

